# Neolamprologus Multifasciatus



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I got some multies on Friday and had some questions regarding their behavior. Is it normal for them to "itch" themselves on the shells/sand occasionally? They will rub once or twice and then move on, not doing it too often but enough that I've noticed. I have also observed them doing a little twitch like movement sometimes when swimming around, like they're trying to scratch an itch again but without rubbing. They are having no problems swimming, tank parameters are good and they seem to be eating albeit slowly for now.


----------

